# Ibuprofen or acetaminophen



## Shebagger (Nov 14, 2007)

Which is better to use during rides? Ibuprofen or acetaminophen

I smacked my shoulder pretty hard last week on 8/18 and have been riding through the pain using ibuprofen & acetaminophen. It hurts to lift my arm or when taking it off the bars.

I am staying off the bike for the next few days and doing some self massage w/ tiger balm and traumeel but have a big ride to do this Sunday.

Any other suggestions?

thanks


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Is it your rotator cuff? I only ask b/c I hurt mine early in the year and it took months to get better. I could hardly wash my hair with that arm for a while. Still hurts when I sleep with my arm under my pillow.

Anyway lots of Ibuprofen was recommended. Need to get the swelling down so it can heal.

I'm no doctor, this post just caught my eye.


----------



## herothedog (Aug 24, 2009)

During my last enduro race, the Leadville 100, the race doctors said do _not_ take Ibuprofen during the race as there have been recent cases of sudden kidney failure in perfectly healthy people which seems to be linked to Ibuprofen. Ibuprofen is okay the night after a hard workout just not during the hard workout.

I don't know any difference, but based on this I won't be taking Ibuprofen while working out.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

That's interesting.

I used to take Advil (during or before matches) often when I played racquetball and competed at the national level. It worked so much better than aspirin for relieving that 'dead arm' feeling after 3 solid days of competition.

Of course at that time Advil was new to the market.......and I was 12, 13, 14 years old and couldn't have cared less about my kidneys, lol.


----------



## Shebagger (Nov 14, 2007)

herothedog said:


> During my last enduro race, the Leadville 100, the race doctors said do _not_ take Ibuprofen during the race as there have been recent cases of sudden kidney failure in perfectly healthy people which seems to be linked to Ibuprofen. Ibuprofen is okay the night after a hard workout just not during the hard workout.
> 
> I don't know any difference, but based on this I won't be taking Ibuprofen while working out.


thanks. I will do more research. I know years ago I had a track coach/trainer that told me to only take acetaminophen when running.


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

hmm.. 

When you do research, consider that different pain relievers work in different ways on the body. Ibuprofen and other NSAIDs reduce swelling, acetaminophen does not. The mechanism of action of acetaminophen is not entirely known, but it is known to increase your pain threshold.

Acetaminophen is also hard on your liver and ODs are often fatal. It is possible to take both medications you mentioned at alternating times. This is recommended by some pediatricians for high fevers. (eg. recommended dose of tylenol, 4 hrs later recommended dose of advil..) 

When I tore my rotator cuff I was taking higher doses of advil and aleeve. Due to the swelling in my shoulder tylenol was ineffective. My doctor even advised this was safe, so long as I didn't drink alcohol with those drugs. He also said there was no danger with exercise and those drugs.


----------



## ephie (Jul 7, 2005)

Switch


----------



## PscyclePath (Aug 29, 2007)

I take a couple of the baby aspirin each morning for blood thinning, but usually nothing else pre-ride or during the ride. Occasionally "Vitamin I" (ibuprofen) for any post-ride aches or pains, but I don't need it very often.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

While rare, ibuprofen - or any other medicine in the NSAID family (aleve, celebrex, etc) - has the potential to reduce blood flow to the kidneys thereby leading to kidney failure. The concern in endurance sports is normal dehydration combined with the reduced blood flow. 
Personally, I'll take an NSAID before an event if I'm already hurting or anticipate that I'll be hurting - but I don't do it regularly or as "vitamin" and I'm sure to drinks lots of water.

Tylenol (acetominophen) has no such concern and liver damage is almost always related to overdose. It would be incredibly rare to OD on tylenol if taking the proper doses recommended on the bottle - just be careful not to take max dose tylenol with other acetominophen containing meds such as cold/flu relievers.


----------



## quantum73 (Aug 14, 2008)

I take an Alleve or two 2 - 4 hours before but to each their own. It is very effective reducing inflammation from injuries for me. I have found vast differences how each med affects different people and what they work for. Tylenol tends to do very little for me. And FWIW, I only take pain meds, even OTC, when absolutely necessary and then only enough to make it tolerable.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

when I fractured my neck and back, the doctor told me to take Tylenol and do not take advil. Advil will interfere with the healing of the bones. I now only take Tylenol when I can't take it anymore. Luckily my back is better and I no longer take any pain killers.

I stayed off the bike since May, and did not take any pain killers. except once. I figured off the bike was the best cure for me considering that every time I road either mt. or road bikes my back would knot up the next day. I reallly got soft in those down times, but I'm back on the bike at least 3 times a week. 

I


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

After my knee surgery's I was told to take Ibuprofen then 1 hr later take acetaminophen.Ibuprofen is for swelling and acetaminophen is a pain reliever . Also try using ice to help with swelling and pain. Now advil's dosage is 200mg's you can take 4 at once which would be 800mg's (max dosage at one time). My doc told me it would be the same as using 800mg' Motrin that he was prescribing me and it was fine. Then you have to wait 8 hrs before next dosage though. Max dosage for inbruprofren in a day is 3200 mg's and acetaminophen max dosage is 4000 mg's. You wouldn't want to do either max dosage for more then 2 days though


----------



## Shebagger (Nov 14, 2007)

Hellrazor666 said:


> After my knee surgery's I was told to take Ibuprofen then 1 hr later take acetaminophen.Ibuprofen is for swelling and acetaminophen is a pain reliever . Also try using ice to help with swelling and pain. Now advil's dosage is 200mg's you can take 4 at once which would be 800mg's (max dosage at one time). My doc told me it would be the same as using 800mg' Motrin that he was prescribing me and it was fine. Then you have to wait 8 hrs before next dosage though. Max dosage for inbruprofren in a day is 3200 mg's and acetaminophen max dosage is 4000 mg's. You wouldn't want to do either max dosage for more then 2 days though


great advice. imho.

i have been icing and using ibuprofen. today i tried "8-hour" tylenol (650mg e.) and it feels like my shoulder is better. (but i know it ain't, false sense of power)

For my ride this Sunday I think I will take 600mg ibuprofen with breakfast then take 1300mg acetimaphin at the start (1 hour later) and if needed again 5-7 hours into the ride. I will have ice at the finish.

thanks for all the great input!


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

Shebagger said:


> great advice. imho.
> 
> i have been icing and using ibuprofen. today i tried "8-hour" tylenol (650mg e.) and it feels like my shoulder is better. (but i know it ain't, false sense of power)
> 
> ...


If you look it up it says max dosage Acetaminophen at one time is 1000mg's. I tried 2 of the 650mg's at once and it made feel real funky. I don't think you would want that on a ride


----------



## Shebagger (Nov 14, 2007)

Hellrazor666 said:


> If you look it up it says max dosage Acetaminophen at one time is 1000mg's. I tried 2 of the 650mg's at once and it made feel real funky. I don't think you would want that on a ride


I tried 2 today and felt great. I was not riding though.

Tylenol 8 hr is 650 mg each and the bottle says to take 2.

So........Tylenol is claiming max dosage is 1300mg in an 8 hour period. But I do not want to chance feeling "funky" in the backcountry.

I am hoping to go without any drugs whatsoever ( i will make that choice saturday night)

I will probably play it safe and take a 600 mg ibu and ice 1 hour before and take 975 mg acetimophen at ride start and bring a piece of leather to bite on. ??


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

Shebagger said:


> I tried 2 today and felt great. I was not riding though.
> 
> Tylenol 8 hr is 650 mg each and the bottle says to take 2.
> 
> ...


Good Idea on going with 975 instead. I'm sure things hit people differently but I ended taking a nap with an 1hr of feeling it. I felt so weird when I did it.


----------



## Shebagger (Nov 14, 2007)

Hellrazor666 said:


> If you look it up it says max dosage Acetaminophen at one time is 1000mg's.


I could not find this anywhere



Hellrazor666 said:


> Max dosage for inbruprofren in a day is 3200 mg's and acetaminophen max dosage is 4000 mg's.


If max dosage is 4000mg in a day that would be 1333mg (4000/3), in an 8 hour period not 1000mg ? right?



Hellrazor666 said:


> I tried 2 of the 650mg's at once and it made feel real funky.


Anyone else feel "funky" riding on Acetaminophen or notice any adverse effects?

thanks.


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

Shebagger said:


> I could not find this anywhere
> 
> If max dosage is 4000mg in a day that would be 1333mg (4000/3), in an 8 hour period not 1000mg ? right?
> 
> ...


http://www.drugs.com/acetaminophen.html

Do what ever you want I'm just telling you how it made me feel when I took 2 650's at once. I was just saying suggested max dosage at one time is 1000. Just hate to hear about how you felt weird on the trails cause of this


----------



## Shebagger (Nov 14, 2007)

Hellrazor666 said:


> http://www.drugs.com/acetaminophen.html
> 
> Do what ever you want I'm just telling you how it made me feel when I took 2 650's at once. I was just saying suggested max dosage at one time is 1000. Just hate to hear about how you felt weird on the trails cause of this


I totally appreciate your advice and input and will not discount it whatsoever. 
I will try 1300mg on my "warm-up" ride today and will probably end up taking 1.5 (975mg) to be cautious for tomorrows ride.

thanks again for all the great replies!


----------

